# URGENT!!!Please help me to identify this Vieja



## Thanatos (Jun 3, 2007)

I just want to purchase this 13" vieja, but I want to know what species is him.

http://www.hkfishstreet.com/discuss/vie ... hp?t=39185

Is it worth USD 80?[/img]


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

looks like a really nice male redhead thats one of the asian specificaly bred ones.

just curious why are you looking at websites from hong kong but paying in US dollars?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I wouldn't pay $80 for it, plus shipping I assume. They're common enough that you should be able to find one for cheaper without paying shipping.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 3, 2007)

But that one is quite beautiful and red,however, no hump.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

All a matter of opinion...they don't all get humps, it's probably a female. Personally, I don't think it looks like anything special.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

IMO it looks like a Rainbow King, a selectively bred hybrid. would explain the price.

i like it, id get it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

See? Point proven...lol it's all a matter of taste. If you like it, buy it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it looks male to me, as SK said, not all get nuchal humps. but females usually have a more flat head then that even, that one almost looks square shaped.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 3, 2007)

But I doubt that female can have such a nice coloration?
As per your guys said, he is not a natural vieja but artificial breeding like flowerhorm?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Of course a female Vieja/Paratheraps can have awesome colouration same as the males, it's one of the great things about the genus. Besides...who knows what that thing has been fed.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

not quite like a flowerhorn, but it is a hybrid, for sure.

females get just as nice color as males, just generally dont have as high of a body as males do.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 3, 2007)

If it is true, so it may probably a female?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i doubt that it is female, though it is possible.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

It looks to me as though it has a red colored light on it also...


----------

